# اكبر حائط شمسي في العالم



## ابو حسن (29 أغسطس 2003)

اكبر حائط شمسي في العالم 

قام أربعة مصمّمين من مدينة شيكاغو الأمريكية، التي عُرفتْ ببناياتها الشاهقة الشهيرة "كبرج سيرس" وبناية هانكوك، بتصميم نوع مختلف من البناءِ الذي يُمكنُ أَنْ يُصبحَ مَعْلَمًا جديدًا ومزارًا بارزًا في الولايات المتحدة، ويؤرخ لبداية قرن جديد قوامُهُ العلم قام "مارتن وولف "وثلاثة من المهندسين المشاركين من شركةِ "سولومون كوردويل بوين" بإعداد أكبر حائطٍ شمسيّ في العالمِ، والذي يُغطّي الحائط الجنوبي القاحل للمقر العام لوزارة الطّاقةِ الأمريكية في واشنطن بلوحة شمسية هائلة تقوم بتحويل طاقة الشمس إلى طاقة كهربية يُتوقّعُ أَنْ تولِّدَ قوة كافية لإنارة حوالي 60 منزلاً. 

وصرح "وولف" وفريقه الفائز بجائزة أحسن تصميم للمبنى الجديد، للصحفيين بأن هذا الحائط سوف يثير حافظة جمهور المشاهدين ويعمل كرمز للتقدم التكنولوجي الأمريكي، فهذا السور الذي يَمتدُّ عبر ثلثي هكتار سيضع اللبنة الأولى للاستخدام المستقبلي للطاقة الجديدة المتجددة. 

ويتكون هذا الحائط من ملايين الخلايا الشمسية، التي تُحوِّل الطاقة الضوئية من أشعة الشمس إلى طاقة كهربية تُستخدَم في الإنارة وفي تشغيل جميع الأجهزة الكهربية، ثم يتم نقل الكهرباء بصورة طبيعية بالأسلاكِ الممتدة من الحائطِ إلى قمةِ بنايةِ وزارة الطاقة الأمريكية، وسوف يكون هذا الحائط على شكل مثلث متساوي الساقين. ويجب أن توافق لجنةُ الفنون الجميلةِ في واشنطن ولجنة التّصميمِ الرّئيسيةِ الوطنيةِ على هذه الرّسومِ المُفصّلةِ حتى يمكن السماح ببدء إنشائه. ومن المتوقع أن يكتمل هذا البناء في غضون 12 شهرًا، بتمويل من الكونجرس، وبمساهمة من القطاع الخاص. 

وحسب التقديرات المبدئية من المتوقع أن يوفر هذا الحائط الشمسي كلفة الطاقة الكهربية لوزارة الطاقة الأمريكية والتي تقدر بحوالي 30,000 إِلى 50,000 دولار سنويًّا. ويعتبر هذا الحائط جزءًا من خطةِ وزارة الطاقة الأمريكية لرفْع كفاءة الطاقة في البناياتِ الجديدةِ كمقترح طويل الأمد لإحلال نظم طاقة بديلة ذات كفاءة عالية في غضون العشرين (20) سنةٍ القادمةِ. 

ويعكس هذا الاتجاه في التصميم الأفكار المستقبلية المعمارية، كما يظهر أيضًا التخوف الأمريكي من نقصان الطاقة ونضوب المخزون الحفري النفطي، والزيادة المضطربة لأسعار النفط وتأثرها بالأحداث الدولية، مثل ما حدث إبَّان الانتفاضة الفلسطينية والأحداث الشرق أوسطية كما يصفها الأمريكيون دائمًا. 

ومن المتوقع أن يساعد هذا الحائط الشمسي، مع الدعاية المكثفة، في رفع الوعي الجماهيري بالتحول إلى نظم بديلة للطاقة، ويشجعهم على الاستثمارات ويَرفع مبيعات هذه النظم المعتمدة على هذه الطاقة النظيفة. وتزدهر الآن مبيعات الأنظمةِ الشّمسيةِ في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. وحسب تقدير "سكلار" المدير التنفيذي لجمعيةِ صناعاتِ الطّاقةِ الشّمسيةِ الأمريكية، يعتقد أن استخدام النظم الشمسية المتوافرة الآن يمكنُ توفير حوالي 80 بالمائة من الفاتورة الشهرية للمستهلكِ. 

وسيعزز مثل هذه الأفكار الاستخداماتُ الهائلةُ للطاقة الشمسية لسد النقص المتوقع في الطّاقةِ، وتتوقع جمعية صناعاتِ الطّاقةِ الشّمسيةِ الأمريكية أن المبيعات المعتمدة على التّكنولوجياتِ الشّمسيةِ سَتَنْمو داخليًّا بحوالي 35 بالمائة أو أكثرَ في السَّنَوات الخمس القادمة، لتصل إلى حوالي 9 بلايين من الدولارات سنويًّا في عام 2005. 


اخوكم المهندس ابو حسن


----------



## ابو حسين (30 أغسطس 2003)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

اخي ابو حسن شكرا لنقلك هذا الموضوع من موقع المدينة ولكن ارجوا ان تذكر المصدر لكي لا يزعلوا اهل الموقع .


تحياتي لك .....


----------



## yassermehanna (23 فبراير 2005)

اكبر حائط شمسي في العالم​



قام أربعة مصمّمين من مدينة شيكاغو الأمريكية، التي عُرفتْ ببناياتها الشاهقة الشهيرة "كبرج سيرس" وبناية هانكوك، بتصميم نوع مختلف من البناءِ الذي يُمكنُ أَنْ يُصبحَ مَعْلَمًا جديدًا ومزارًا بارزًا في الولايات المتحدة، ويؤرخ لبداية قرن جديد قوامُهُ العلم قام "مارتن وولف "وثلاثة من المهندسين المشاركين من شركةِ "سولومون كوردويل بوين" بإعداد أكبر حائطٍ شمسيّ في العالمِ، والذي يُغطّي الحائط الجنوبي القاحل للمقر العام لوزارة الطّاقةِ الأمريكية في واشنطن بلوحة شمسية هائلة تقوم بتحويل طاقة الشمس إلى طاقة كهربية يُتوقّعُ أَنْ تولِّدَ قوة كافية لإنارة حوالي 60 منزلاً. 

وصرح "وولف" وفريقه الفائز بجائزة أحسن تصميم للمبنى الجديد، للصحفيين بأن هذا الحائط سوف يثير حافظة جمهور المشاهدين ويعمل كرمز للتقدم التكنولوجي الأمريكي، فهذا السور الذي يَمتدُّ عبر ثلثي هكتار سيضع اللبنة الأولى للاستخدام المستقبلي للطاقة الجديدة المتجددة. 

ويتكون هذا الحائط من ملايين الخلايا الشمسية، التي تُحوِّل الطاقة الضوئية من أشعة الشمس إلى طاقة كهربية تُستخدَم في الإنارة وفي تشغيل جميع الأجهزة الكهربية، ثم يتم نقل الكهرباء بصورة طبيعية بالأسلاكِ الممتدة من الحائطِ إلى قمةِ بنايةِ وزارة الطاقة الأمريكية، وسوف يكون هذا الحائط على شكل مثلث متساوي الساقين. ويجب أن توافق لجنةُ الفنون الجميلةِ في واشنطن ولجنة التّصميمِ الرّئيسيةِ الوطنيةِ على هذه الرّسومِ المُفصّلةِ حتى يمكن السماح ببدء إنشائه. ومن المتوقع أن يكتمل هذا البناء في غضون 12 شهرًا، بتمويل من الكونجرس، وبمساهمة من القطاع الخاص. 

وحسب التقديرات المبدئية من المتوقع أن يوفر هذا الحائط الشمسي كلفة الطاقة الكهربية لوزارة الطاقة الأمريكية والتي تقدر بحوالي 30,000 إِلى 50,000 دولار سنويًّا. ويعتبر هذا الحائط جزءًا من خطةِ وزارة الطاقة الأمريكية لرفْع كفاءة الطاقة في البناياتِ الجديدةِ كمقترح طويل الأمد لإحلال نظم طاقة بديلة ذات كفاءة عالية في غضون العشرين (20) سنةٍ القادمةِ. 

ويعكس هذا الاتجاه في التصميم الأفكار المستقبلية المعمارية، كما يظهر أيضًا التخوف الأمريكي من نقصان الطاقة ونضوب المخزون الحفري النفطي، والزيادة المضطربة لأسعار النفط وتأثرها بالأحداث الدولية، مثل ما حدث إبَّان الانتفاضة الفلسطينية والأحداث الشرق أوسطية كما يصفها الأمريكيون دائمًا. 

ومن المتوقع أن يساعد هذا الحائط الشمسي، مع الدعاية المكثفة، في رفع الوعي الجماهيري بالتحول إلى نظم بديلة للطاقة، ويشجعهم على الاستثمارات ويَرفع مبيعات هذه النظم المعتمدة على هذه الطاقة النظيفة. وتزدهر الآن مبيعات الأنظمةِ الشّمسيةِ في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. وحسب تقدير "سكلار" المدير التنفيذي لجمعيةِ صناعاتِ الطّاقةِ الشّمسيةِ الأمريكية، يعتقد أن استخدام النظم الشمسية المتوافرة الآن يمكنُ توفير حوالي 80 بالمائة من الفاتورة الشهرية للمستهلكِ. 

وسيعزز مثل هذه الأفكار الاستخداماتُ الهائلةُ للطاقة الشمسية لسد النقص المتوقع في الطّاقةِ، وتتوقع جمعية صناعاتِ الطّاقةِ الشّمسيةِ الأمريكية أن المبيعات المعتمدة على التّكنولوجياتِ الشّمسيةِ سَتَنْمو داخليًّا بحوالي 35 بالمائة أو أكثرَ في السَّنَوات الخمس القادمة، لتصل إلى حوالي 9 بلايين من الدولارات سنويًّا في عام 2005. 



*منقول من مركز المدينة للعلوم الهندسية بقلم م/عارف سمان*
........
........


----------



## المهندس (23 فبراير 2005)

الف شكر لك أخي yassermehanna على هذا الموضوع الممتع ..
لكن كم مساحة هذا الحائط الشمسي ؟؟ 


و تقبل تحياتي ..


----------



## yassermehanna (23 فبراير 2005)

اخي العزيز المهندس أشكرك أولا على مرورك وكلماتك الطيبة  

وأعتذر منك أخي العزيز لأن كل ما أعرف عن المشروع هو هذا النص وكما أوضحت في النص أنه منقول ولا أعرف أي مصدر آخر عن ذلك الموضوع


----------



## المهندس (23 فبراير 2005)

هلا أخوي ..




لا بس أنا جالس أتأمل في الصورة .. لو كان هنالك صورة أكبر من هنا أو هناك 


تسلم على الموضوع و يسلم صاحب الموضوع ..

تحياتي ..


----------



## khelif (25 أبريل 2006)

الموضوع جيد واشكرك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ملك الاحتراف (25 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم 
لك شكري اخ ابو محسن على هذا الموضوع .


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (25 أبريل 2006)

مشككككككككككككككوووووووووووووور


----------



## الياسمين (27 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم
ارجو افادتي الى اي مجال تنتمي الطاقة الشمسية اي الى اي هندسة 
واشير الى اني طالبة ثانوية يروقني ان اتابع دراستي في مجال يهتم بالطاقة الشمسية
وشكرا


----------



## master_mode (26 مايو 2006)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## RBF (27 مايو 2006)

كنت أتمنى أن ترفق بعض الصور، ...


----------



## gadelio44 (27 مايو 2006)

[GLOW="3399CC"]thnx alot but if there are any photos[/GLOW]


----------



## طارق الملك (27 مايو 2006)

*موضوع رائع من شخص رائع فباركك الله*

أخي العزيز أبو حسن أشكرك جزيلاً على هذا الموضوع المفيد وأتمنى أن تستمر في وضع مثل هذه المواضيع الرائعة والمفيدة في المنتدى عسى أن تساهم في مد الشباب العربي بما يفيده وتساهم ولو بشكل بسيط بتنويره عما وصل إليه الغرب من علم وحضارة كي نسير على خطاهم في العلم والتقنيه وتوليد الطاقة البديلة لأننا نلاحظ في هذه الأيام أن العرب لا يقلدون الغرب إلا بالأشياء السيئة والأغاني الهابطة السلوك المنحرف أما في الحضارة والعلم فلا تجد إلا عددا قليلا من العرب يهتم لذلك وهم الواعيون الناضجون الذين سيسهمون في رقاء الأمة العربية لذلك أكرر شكري لك مرة أخرى على هذا الموضوع 


وأخيراً
أتمنى أن لا أكون قد أسأت بتعليقي إلا أحد فأنا غايتي العلم والعلم فقط​


----------



## سعد حساني (28 مايو 2006)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككوووووررررررر


----------



## أبوموسى (29 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم
الأخ الكريم أبوحسن 
مشكور على هذا العمل وسدد الله خطاك


----------



## القلب الشجاع (5 يونيو 2006)

مشكور اخوي


----------



## الحالم (6 يونيو 2006)

مشكووور جدا بس الا يوجد صور توضح الموضوع


----------



## المهندسة ايمان (7 يونيو 2006)

موضوع جميل بارك الله فيكم جميعا 


اختكم
المهندسة/ايمان


----------



## محمد مصطفى أبوعوف (8 يونيو 2006)

[frame="7 70"]جزاك الله خيرا0[/frame]


----------



## صناعة المعمار (8 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مشكور اخي ابو حسن على هذا النقل ......اسمح لي بان ارد على الاعضاء بما انك تأخرت:80: 

صورة للحائط:











احترامي​


----------



## eng_esam (28 يونيو 2007)

مشكور ... الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## احمد قوجاق (8 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور


----------



## مهندسة الافق (28 مارس 2008)

لك جزيل الشكر ...


----------

